

Sociability's value comes from privacy - daeken
http://boingboing.net/2012/08/03/sociabilitys-value-comes-fro.html

======
hexagonal
Blogspam. OP is [http://kyrobeshay.com/post/28647196980/being-social-is-
about...](http://kyrobeshay.com/post/28647196980/being-social-is-about-being-
private)

Of course, the original post is only one paragraph longer than the boingboing
excerpt.

~~~
lotharbot
semi-active HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4335979>

------
comex
Remember when people used email clients that supported read receipts? ;p

~~~
slurgfest
I remember when I was always turning that feature off to avoid people getting
irritated with me for not immediately responding because of the state of my
queue...

------
fleitz
To me it's not that awkward, I have no expectation that everyone else drop
what they are doing and meet my needs immediately from a text/IM.

I regard these expectations as very self-centered. It really only takes a
small short conversation and most people realize that it's self-centered to
expect immediate responses to text/IM.

If someone needs my immediate attention I don't have a problem with them
phoning me, or finding me in person. If they expect immediate attention from
text/email/facebook then they are choosing to use the wrong communication
medium.

